# Thoughts on my first attempt



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all. My story of what brought me to here is too long and probably not that interesting to you all. Short version is I have a very unique space with small space limitations. For now and for my first starter project this is what I was thinking. I have an old set of in/outdoor speakers. They say Memorex, but are the same as many other cheap in/outs i.e KLH and Radio Shack. Heavy black metal enclosures, 4" woofer and paper dome tweeter.
They happen to fit in my spot, though if I were to custom build (maybe in the future) I could go about an inch wider and a few inches taller. And in my opinion they sound better than the HSU Ventrilloquist setup I had setup just prior. That little sub was quite impressive, but not so thrilled with the rest. So I am thinking of just throwing in some polyfill stuffing, and getting new drivers to see what a difference I could make. There is a crossover inside of them, but I assume it is not of the best quality. I will probably leave it alone at first to see if drivers alone can make much of a difference. 
What do you guys think? Worth my time, effort and a few bucks? This site is great and am loving all of the gained knowledge and info. Looking forward to getting into a very interesting and hopefully long term hobby.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Putting in new drivers at random probably won't do much for you other then cost you money. If you like the sound of them keep them as-is. If not, figure out what volume you have at your disposal and start working on a design from scratch. Honestly in the long run it is easier to start with a blank page.

Also look at some other small speaker designs. Zaph's single driver ones are very popular. There are others as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I wondered that as well, but figured better quality drivers would make a marked improvement. I don't necessarily think they sound that good, just better than the HSU system. 
Yeah I looked at some of Zaph's projects a few days ago. Very interesting site with some great budget projects. The 4" 2 way bargain mini he has is right up my alley I think. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

gb33 said:


> I wondered that as well, but figured better quality drivers would make a marked improvement.


The problem is that even if you use a really nice driver it may not be right for the existing enclosure and/or it may be more or less sensitive then the original (and therefore not match with the tweeter). Also it can do odd things with the crossover so you might get a big dip or spike around the x-over region.


----------

